# Gotta move that refrigerator



## Digswithstick (Jul 25, 2009)

Found refridgerator bottles near old  fridge,friends dump ,1880's home ,still looking for the old stuff .Grabbed 2 different colored greens (hard to tell in pic ) and  1 clear ,water /juice bottles .  Pics of newer bottles and couple from old faithfull .


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 25, 2009)

Neat finds Rick--------------is that little guy head smoking a pipe?[8|]


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 25, 2009)

Sinclair Mfg.. Toledo Ohio ,was not clorox or slick so i kept it .Think they made detergent and the like.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 25, 2009)

No Fred ,he appears to be head of  figure ,he said no good stuff for you to me ,and sure enough did not find any marbles


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 25, 2009)

Broken lollipop lol .What was it ?Stained glass?


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh ,found a nest of super common embossed (Mongs Dairy Oil City Pa ) milks 1 in first pic . If anyone wants one will trade for super common milk from your area .


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 25, 2009)

Antiquenut ,early `1950 's i think .I have found green rectanglular bottle with embossed peguin and rectangular clear with embossed water well .The red glass brake light is Doray Lamp Co . The small ground top jar is Talcolette H B C Co. Baltimore .


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 26, 2009)

my mom would make some nice jewelry with those stained glass shards..nice stuff


----------



## madman (Jul 27, 2009)

hey rick since i lived in toledo all my life i love the sinclair bottle, id love to have that! in my toledo collection, now ive dug similar bottles in toledo  that read sinclair mfg co. on the base, now there were many sinclair gas stations in toledo around that time also a sinclair oil refinery,and the sinclair mfg co. could not find out what was in the bottle may have been salad oil, motor oil, or bleach  nice finds heres a pix of the sinclair mfg co. toledo ohio


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 28, 2009)

Gotta move them color TVs . . .


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Mike ,and Just Dig It ,sent you Pms .Mike thanks for info ,i read somewhere they manufactured auto cleaning detergent also .


----------



## kastoo (Jul 28, 2009)

Ever heard of this milk?  M Burkhart


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 28, 2009)

No i have not heard of it Kastoo,saw your other post asked  a few of  older friends and they did not recognize it either ,sorry not any help but if i find out anything will let you know.Could well be Pa bottle


----------



## kastoo (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## madman (Jul 29, 2009)

you kat ive found the name mentioned in dairy circles on  google but no info did ya dig it?


----------



## kastoo (Jul 30, 2009)

No I bought it for 4.24 at a flea here in GA.  Lady said she buys all her stuff in PA.  I can believe it, people here want a lot for nothing.  My Mom lives in PA and she gets great yard sale deals.  It's not uncommon to see items priced for 25 bucks and more here.  Man you don't do that at yard sales, ya just don't.



> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> you kat ive found the name mentioned in dairy circles on  google but no info did ya dig it?


----------

